# How Matt Lloyd got his dream job with the bulls



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

And Scott Sonnenberg, too, although heading up corporate sponsorships just isn't the same kind of dream job as scouting.



> As Dirty Harry told Hal Holbrook's corrupt police commissioner, "A man's got to know his limitations."
> 
> A man's got to know his strengths, too. Local graduates Scott Sonnenberg and Matt Lloyd haven't played interscholastic basketball for years, but their love for the sport along with hard work and good breaks have them both working in the Chicago Bulls' front office.
> 
> ...


Bullish on their dream jobs


----------

